# New UBER service levels



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Howdy all you _Formicidaes_! On this episode of _Frank talk with Frank Tupelo, _I'd like to discuss a topic that is near and dear to all of our hearts - ant compensation. Many ants rightfully believe that compensation is insufficient to profitably cover operating costs. I think many ants also believe that if only the pax were aware of our dire straits they would be moved to support higher fares for their beloved ants. Now, of course, our pax are able to supplement our meager pay through tips, but I would propose that UBER allow for the pax to make a statement by providing the opportunity for them the choose a fair fare. Below are some suggestions for new service levels:

*UBERsoc.: for the socialist Bernie Bros. The Bernie Bro himself would not pay a higher fare, but the fare on premium services like select and black would be raised to pay for a higher fare to the driver of the Bernie Bro. Not only would the driver be paid more, but it would also offset the cost to the Bernie Bro. Bernie Bro and driver will also be entitled to free healthcare, free college tuition, ants will be entitled to 12 months maternity and paternity leave, free childcare, free Obama-phones to get their pings on, and any other item that their heart desires - FREE!

*UBERcommie: for our fellow comrades. The city in which the ant operates would own and operate a fleet of cars. The ants can borrow the car free of charge and give rides. Fairs would be cheaper because the depreciation on the vehicle will fall to the city and taxpayers. Pay to the driver will vary depending on their connections to the local communist party - it'll be really sweet because merit/stars won't matter, it'll only be determined by corruption and connections. Pax will only be routed to communally owned cars, so reinvestment and upkeep on the vehicles will be awful, wait times may be much longer and your ant may never show up, but at least it will be shared misery.

*UBERwage: pax will be able to choose this fare if they believe ants should earn a living wage. The rate will be set at levels above where cabs used to be.

*UBER1%: for the occupy wall street crowd that believes the 1% bankers are responsible for all the worlds ills and if only the lowly ant were the 1% all would be made right. Rate will be set $10+/mile in order to ensure that the ant is in the top 1% of earners in their geography.

Any other service levels you would suggest?

Toodles,

Franky


----------



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

UberCo-op: The drivers own the company.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Pax Hack said:


> UberCo-op: The drivers own the company.


This is a great idea, but I supposed you are imagining a new platform outside of UBER that would be owned and operated by the ants? How do you suggest we fund the development of the new product, hire a team to manage and build it, etc.?


----------



## Pax Hack (Mar 19, 2019)

Instead of Uber it would be called Driver and it would be funded by pax who could get free or discounted rides for a length of time. The board of directors and management would be voted upon by drivers and each would get a limited term, like the president gets a 4 year term. Staff could be hired out of the driver pool. We have many very educated and experienced drivers from whom the positions could be filled. I have an MBA and a masters in psychology. Sounds like I'm management material or maybe Director of HR. lol


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Pax Hack said:


> Instead of Uber it would be called Driver and it would be funded by pax who could get free or discounted rides for a length of time. The board of directors and management would be voted upon by drivers and each would get a limited term, like the president gets a 4 year term. Staff could be hired out of the driver pool. We have many very educated and experienced drivers from whom the positions could be filled. I have an MBA.


And would the drivers be liable for funding losses just as I would assume they participate in profits. Ie. would the Ants split the $1B in annual losses that Lyft is generating?

I also foresee an issue in that no ants will strive to become management because we all know management is just a bunch of evil rotten elites trying to take advantage of and build a business on the backs of the completely virtuous ants, even if they are trying to make decisions that allow the company to continue as a going concern so that the ants remain employed. Or we could force management to only make decisions that benefit the ants directly in the short term and to hell with whether the platform remains viable and is alive next week?


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

UberGratis: would allow the Ant to provide rides free of charge as a community service. Would be particularly helpful on nights like new years eve.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I think you can do that for mothers against drunk driving.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Uber Mardi Gras: shirts are optional.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> I think you can do that for mothers against drunk driving.


I'm sure you can, but it would be much more efficient through UBER.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I think Uber should be regulated like the taxis. A public service commission would set rates and permit requirements and limit the number of drivers. Kinda like the New York system.

Or a double auction system where riders make bids and drivers make offers until they meet in the middle like Hovit

What won’t work is what we have now , two companies offering the same service, each trying to gain market share. That becomes a race to the bottom


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

It could be the greatest idea in the world. But you would still be competing with Uber and Lyft pricIng. As long as they are out there deceiving and taking advantage of new drivers, they are able to offer a lower price, and you can’t compete.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

oldfart said:


> I think Uber should be regulated like the taxis. A public service commission would set rates and permit requirements and limit the number of drivers. Kinda like the New York system.
> 
> Or a double auction system where riders make bids and drivers make offers until they meet in the middle like Hovit
> 
> What won't work is what we have now , two companies offering the same service, each trying to gain market share. That becomes a race to the bottom


@oldfart Do you really want to go back to that world? U/L have done much more than just take share from taxi's. They have really created an entirely new industry that allows people to move around their cities like never before. Taxi's served a very small population to and from very few points of interest. I understand fares personally affect you, but you wish to turn back the clocks for the rest of society for your own personal gain. Many folks couldn't imagine a world that no longer offers this service and limiting the number of drivers and substantially increasing prices would do just that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CZ75 said:


> Uber Mardi Gras: shirts are optional.


Aren't they already?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

CZ75 said:


> Uber Mardi Gras: shirts are optional.


Topless women get a ride for free


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberprofit: drivers are sent ALL details of rides before accepting and have enough time to digest the information before making a decision.

Plus the rates are set to 2014 levels and onboarding is only allowed when drivers vote in app to allow it. Exceptions made when a would be driver gets 5 drivers to approve them. No referral fees.



Taksomotor said:


> Topless women get a ride for free


I thought we already did.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I thought we already did.


Uber would still charge you baby, regardless of your state of undress.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I cant believe that the OP went out of his way to create this thread....bored much?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ftupelo said:


> @oldfart Do you really want to go back to that world? U/L have done much more than just take share from taxi's. They have really created an entirely new industry that allows people to move around their cities like never before. Taxi's served a very small population to and from very few points of interest. I understand fares personally affect you, but you wish to turn back the clocks for the rest of society for your own personal gain. Many folks couldn't imagine a world that no longer offers this service and limiting the number of drivers and substantially increasing prices would do just that.


I think prices need to be high enough to cover a drivers costs and provide a living wage. I don't care how we get there.

Maybe government subsidies


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> I cant believe that the OP went out of his way to create this thread....bored much?


I'm here to advance the discussion on the most pressing issues affecting the ant community. One does not simply become a thought leader in this industry without subjecting their ideas to the scrutiny of the masses. I may not always be right, but even if I am wrong, I hope to have stimulated discussion and catalyzed alternative ideas. We cannot solve these crucial, and potentially cataclysmic, issues without progressive ideation and relentless sifting and winnowing through the best concepts from the best minds this profession has to offer.


----------



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

UberKiddiePool - a new service, similar to Pooled rides, but exclusively for clients under the age of 2. A new solution for all those who cant afford childcare!

UberHighestBidder - when you are the only driver online in a certain area, riders are required to bid for your services. Ride goes to the highest bidder or most profitable ride (request shows final destination of course)!

UberHotel - A shared hotel situation in the driver's vehicle (home) after his shift ends. At prices this low, the hotel industry is clearly screwed!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taksomotor said:


> Uber would still charge you baby, regardless of your state of undress.


Why would I bother with uber? Just walk in the street and stick out my thumb...


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why would I bother with uber? Just walk in the street and stick out my thumb...


That would be safety concern right there...


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> And would the drivers be liable for funding losses just as I would assume they participate in profits. Ie. would the Ants split the $1B in annual losses that Lyft is generating?


Uber lost 1.1B last quarter, annually they lose over $4B, tv commercials, self driving cars, high salaries and new driver promotions don't come cheap.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Uber lost 1.1B last quarter, annually they lose over $4B, tv commercials, self driving cars, high salaries and new driver promotions don't come cheap.


Right, so for UBERco-op would the ants also be responsible for funding the losses?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

ftupelo said:


> Right, so for UBERco-op would the ants also be responsible for funding the losses?


Or figure out a way to make a profit like the taxi companies did, pre Uber?


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Or figure out a way to make a profit like the taxi companies did, pre Uber?


Easier said than done. For one, substantial upfront capital will be needed to build out the platform. Once the platform is built out, how do you turn a profit? Charge cab rates while trying to compete with UBER and Lyft?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

People are starting to get scared about getting killed in a rando Uber, especially since it just happened again, now in SC. Uber and Lyft were not at fault this time, but the spotlight is shining on them for picking the lowest priced Chekr option for background checks. A company can do ride share, charge a little more, surge a little less and have vetted, "professional drivers". I see a market for it, the software is not that hard.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> People are starting to get scared about getting killed in a rando Uber, especially since it just happened again, now in SC. Uber and Lyft were not at fault this time, but the spotlight is shining on them for picking the lowest priced Chekr option for background checks. A company can do ride share, charge a little more, surge a little less and have vetted, "professional drivers". I see a market for it, the software is not that hard.


I do think there could be room for a company to come in and compete on quality since the other two platforms are competing primarily on price. However, U/L already offer higher quality options and anecdotally, most ants see the ratio of UBERx to higher end options. Even the ratio to select is staggering despite slightly higher pricing.

The software may not necessarily be too hard, but hosting the platform, customer service, corporate overhead, etc. all gets pretty expensive. Look at Lyft, which is more of a pure-play rideshare provider than UBER. Lyft is not blowing a bunch of money on hair-brained side-projects, but they are still losing a lot of money just from running the platform.


----------

